# Mayan Blue



## j d worthington (Feb 29, 2008)

Came across this dealing with the use of the blue pigment both in general and the role it played in sacrifice...

Feeling blue? Not like a Maya sacrificial victim - Yahoo! News

Title: "Feeling blue? Not like a Maya sacrificial victim" --hey, don't blame me!This was Reuters' doing! From (obviously) Reuters, by Will Durham, datelined Wed., Feb. 27, 2008....


----------

